
Ask HN: Finding open-source contributors to sponsor? - davetron5000
Supposing I&#x27;m in the position to sponsor someone full-time to work on open-source, are there any resources out there to help me find such a person?<p>My current strategy is to look at the core contributors to certain projects and reach out them in a manner similar to recruiting for an open position at my company.<p>Wondering if others have had success here or if there&#x27;s a better resource than cold-calling people?  I&#x27;d like to cast a wide net and be as inclusive as I can.
======
opendomain
David,

I think I have a great idea for you - please contact me at HackerNew AT
myusername dot ORG

